# Can goats see color?



## WannaBeFarmR (Jun 16, 2013)

I bought new collars for my goats and put a black one on Daisy and the other 2 got a red and blue collar. The collars are identical excluding the color factor. Before the collars were put on Daisy snagged the blue one out of my hand, I got it back and put them on all 3 goats. Daisy threw a fit kicking walls being a brat and chasing poor violet all over the yard. Here's the funny part I put the blue collar on Violet with out giving it any thought. I swapped collars just to see what would happen and Daisy settled right down after that.  I couldn't stop laughing...but the whole thing had me wondering what the deal was? Can goats see any colors, some colors, or all colors? And why was she so upset about the blue collar? Is there something about that color that goats dislike, maybe Daisy couldn't see the collar once it was on her? Maybe it just smelled weird from the store? Or was she actually upset because she wanted that collar? Regardless things are always entertaining down at the goat barn!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Jun 16, 2013)

I was kind of wondering the same thing! I have a 20 quart black bucket in Izzys outside pen and a hot pink in her stall.. as far as I know she hasn't drank out of her black pail...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 16, 2013)

DH built our goat barn out of white metal.

Yesterday he started insulating it on the West side inside and putting up dark grey sheet metal over the insulation.  He got about 2/3rds done before it got too hot to work.

When the goats came into the barn yesterday they all took a double take at that wall, like whoa, what's up with that.

Yes, goats are very persceptive.

DonnaBelle


----------



## verkagj (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine sure can tell which bowl is a different color. If someone other than Pepper gets the blue bowl, she will just stand there looking at me like I'm stupid, I should know better. Even the little doeling likes a yellow bowl better than the brown one.

Life would be so dull without goats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't think they see colors but definitely can distinguish shades.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 17, 2013)

Got me looking and I just read something with somewhat questionable sources (no not wikepedia but I am just picky about my literature) that said goats can likely see purple, blue, and green shades but probably not other colors they way we do.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 6, 2013)

interesting...but funny too.


----------

